# wipers not working on intermittent



## HelterSkelter (Jan 30, 2011)

i have a 1996 nissan sentra with the 1.6 L

my wipers do not work on intermittent. they work on normal and fast but they won't budge when i pull the lever back to squirt fluid or when it's set on intermittent. i have replaced the wiper motor and it didn't fix it. i also put a new switch in and that didn't help so i returned it. when it is set to intermittent i can hear a clicking noise that comes from behind the glovebox. i removed the glovebox but could not pinpoint the sound. you cannot hear the clicking from the hood side. when it clicks it clicks twice a little less than a second apart and then doesn't click again for several seconds. the sounds seems to be coming from behind and slightly above the glovebox. 

any ideas what it could be or any more info you need?


----------



## HelterSkelter (Jan 30, 2011)

is this the wrong forum or does noone have any idea how to solve this?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Link to FSM's below...


----------



## HelterSkelter (Jan 30, 2011)

ok so i was told the problem is with the intermittent wiper amplifier. autozone does not carry these and i can't find a place that does. any ideas?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

AMPLIFIER ASSY-WINDSHIELD WIPER - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Google...amazing...


----------



## HelterSkelter (Jan 30, 2011)

i googled intermittent wiper ammplifier and got nothing. if you don't know what to google, it can't help you.

thanks though.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll throw you a bone...

You want a part for your *NISSAN SENTRA* that have something to do with *CONTROL*ling how your *WIPERS* operate.


----------



## HelterSkelter (Jan 30, 2011)

i got the part, no need to be so rude to the newbs. i didn't know what the hell a wiper amplifier was because i was used to them being called relays. now that i see they are the same thing i got it from autozone. i had thought it was the relay but the alternate name threw me off.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Newb to Nissan's...maybe...
Newb to Google? Likely not...
Notice the search terms I used?
Any "amplifier" in there"?
Any "relay" in there?
Learn anything today so far?


----------



## HelterSkelter (Jan 30, 2011)

if you weren't such a dick i would have subscribed to this forum. i searched all those things on google and got nothing. that's why i posted on a forum.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

This "dick" found your part.
Apparently you *DIDN'T* Google all those thing 'cause I did and got the part on the 1st try.

nissan sentra wiper control - Google Search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=nissan+sentra+wiper+relay&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ssan+sentra+wiper+computer&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

How are we doing so far?


----------



## Ratnose86 (Jun 4, 2009)

HelterSkelter, thanks for bearing the brunt of this egomaniacs childish wrath. I have dealt with him before and he is a real liability on this forum.

I am having the exact same problem described to a tee and now I have some additional info to fix it.

Did replacing that part fix your problem?


----------



## anolesfan77 (Jul 10, 2009)

If you're gonna be a dick, then at least be right when you are. None of those searches turned up the correct part. It is a dealer or a junkyard part.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

anolesfan77 said:


> If you're gonna be a dick, then at least be right when you are. None of those searches turned up the correct part. It is a dealer or a junkyard part.


(Sigh)
Mass incompetence above.....


----------



## trekkers2208 (Aug 7, 2015)

jdg... you're an asshole. I don't care how old this post is either, because you're probably still an asshole.


----------

